# COVID19 and CBT Tests thru PearsonVUE



## Ijoinedbecausecovid (Mar 14, 2020)

Hey all,

I had a mild  major panic attack when I saw the news about the April 2020 pencil and paper exams being cancelled. I'm taking the PE ME Machine Design and Materials test on April 6, which luckily this year is a CBT. At the moment it is not cancelled. The NCEES website says to refer the the PearsonVUE website which states "*If you already have a scheduled exam:*Your exam appointment will proceed as scheduled unless you receive an email cancellation." So I had a sigh of relief that the 400 hours I put into studying won't go to waste... at least not yet. Has anyone had their CBT tests cancelled anywhere in the US? If so, how did PeasonVUE handle the rescheduling? 

If I have to take the test in 4 months there is no way I'll be as fresh on the subject matter. Probably will need to put in another 100-200 hours of study to stay fresh.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Mar 18, 2020)

Don't have any insight. Good luck. Let us know how it goes. 

Also +1 for Mechanical MDM!!!! (To many thermal types around here.)


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 19, 2020)

Ijoinedbecausecovid said:


> Has anyone had their CBT tests cancelled anywhere in the US? If so, how did PeasonVUE handle the rescheduling?




From the NCEES homepage



> *Pearson VUE Professional Test Centers Close in the United States and Canada*
> Pearson VUE professional test centers in the United States and Canada are now closed and will remain closed until April 16 or whenever conditions are deemed safe to reopen.
> 
> Pearson VUE has notified impacted examinees. NCEES is working with Pearson VUE to allow these examinees to reschedule an exam appointment at no charge. Once these details are confirmed, NCEES will send more information to impacted examinees via email.


----------



## Abogos (Mar 23, 2020)

Ijoinedbecausecovid said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I had a mild  major panic attack when I saw the news about the April 2020 pencil and paper exams being cancelled. I'm taking the PE ME Machine Design and Materials test on April 6, which luckily this year is a CBT. At the moment it is not cancelled. The NCEES website says to refer the the PearsonVUE website which states "*If you already have a scheduled exam:*Your exam appointment will proceed as scheduled unless you receive an email cancellation." So I had a sigh of relief that the 400 hours I put into studying won't go to waste... at least not yet. Has anyone had their CBT tests cancelled anywhere in the US? If so, how did PeasonVUE handle the rescheduling?
> 
> If I have to take the test in 4 months there is no way I'll be as fresh on the subject matter. Probably will need to put in another 100-200 hours of study to stay fresh.


All the testing centers in the US and Canada are closed until April 16, you should have gotten your refund by now.

My CBT test is on April 18 and from the way things are going here in CA, it is possible the test centers will extend the closure date.

do i qualify to reschedule the exam without paying a fee although my exam is after April 16? None of the test centers answer my calls. I don’t want to wait and then they suddenly decide to remain closed and now God knows when my rescheduled exam date will be since everybody else has rescheduled.


----------



## Abogos (Mar 30, 2020)

Anyone has any update from Pearson testing centers in the US? 
the social distancing situation was extended through April 30th, so will the test centers for the CBT exam be closed until then? 
Right now the Pearson website says April 16th but the last update was on March 16.


----------



## jkeight (Apr 4, 2020)

Abogos said:


> Anyone has any update from Pearson testing centers in the US?
> the social distancing situation was extended through April 30th, so will the test centers for the CBT exam be closed until then?
> Right now the Pearson website says April 16th but the last update was on March 16.


Yeah...I'm scheduled to take ME CBT on Apr 27 and I'm worried they'll cancel it in the next week. 

The next available time to sit for the CBT in my 60 mi. range vicinity is July then...very frustrating being stuck in limbo like this.


----------



## CAPLS (Apr 6, 2020)

jkeight said:


> Yeah...I'm scheduled to take ME CBT on Apr 27 and I'm worried they'll cancel it in the next week.
> 
> The next available time to sit for the CBT in my 60 mi. range vicinity is July then...very frustrating being stuck in limbo like this.


It is best for you to monitor NCEES web site for the latest news.  Whatever Pearson is/will be doing for NCEES exams will be publicized by NCEES


----------



## Abogos (Apr 6, 2020)

jkeight said:


> Yeah...I'm scheduled to take ME CBT on Apr 27 and I'm worried they'll cancel it in the next week.
> 
> The next available time to sit for the CBT in my 60 mi. range vicinity is July then...very frustrating being stuck in limbo like this.


I actually received an email from NCEES today, my exam got cancelled, why did they wait this long to let us know? The soonest appointment I could find was in August close to my area, that’s 3.5 months out. They plan to reopen starting May 1st but I still doubt it.


----------



## amogis (Apr 20, 2020)

I am not sure about tests


----------



## Ijoinedbecausecovid (Apr 22, 2020)

Just an update:

My CBT PE ME Machine Design and Materials test original scheduled for April 6 was cancelled. I was credited a reschedule for May 13th. Luckily South Florida has 3 testing centers reasonably close so I was able to reschedule a reasonable date. The Pearson VUE website has very limited openings compared to the good old days of 2 months ago. I did the reschedule at the end of March. So far I've not heard any word of that being cancelled. Fingers crossed. Staying fresh is hard.


----------



## BuffaloWings (Apr 26, 2020)

Does anyone in NY have a test in May that has not been cancelled yet?

Mine is scheduled for May 19th and I don’t know if it will be cancelled or not with the PAUSE Order ending on May 15th.


----------



## Ijoinedbecausecovid (Apr 27, 2020)

For Florida NCEES sent this out today:

"We’re happy to let you know that test delivery to a subset of Pearson VUE test centers is scheduled to resume with reduced capacity on May 1. However, Pearson VUE must cancel most appointments currently scheduled for May to meet newly implemented social distancing guidelines. Appointments are extremely limited and available on a first-come, first-served basis. Although additional test centers will open as soon as possible, reduced capacity will be in place system-wide for the foreseeable future."


----------



## BuffaloWings (Apr 27, 2020)

@Ijoinedbecausecovid
 

I received the same email. 
 

Do you know if your exam will need to be rescheduled or not?


----------



## Ijoinedbecausecovid (Apr 27, 2020)

> BuffaloWings said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know if your exam will need to be rescheduled or not?


@BuffaloWings

No, I have not gotten anything else about it. Only thing that changed was on MyNCEES it used to say May 13th, but now says 'NCEES is currently unable to display your exam appointment details. Select Manage Appointment to view your appointment in the Pearson VUE scheduling system.' Did yours change too?

Also, what do you think this bit means?

"Please note that NCEES examinees are not able to reschedule through the Pearson VUE website as instructed in the Pearson VUE email. Impacted examinees, including those with special accommodations, must reschedule through their MyNCEES account."

I thought the only way to do it was through the Manage Appointment button in MyNCEES which brings you to the Pearson VUE website.


----------



## BuffaloWings (Apr 27, 2020)

Yeah mine changed automatically to a random date in the wrong state and city. I was able to change it back to my original date in May and noticed there were a lot more dates available in May, June and July.   It made me think they had some kind of Computer glitch that cancelled a bunch of people’s appointments. 
 

I haven’t received an email though saying my exam has officially been cancelled though. 
 

The only way I am aware of rescheduling your exam date is to go through the Manage Appointment button on the NCEES site which redirects you to Pearson.


----------



## cjohnson (Apr 28, 2020)

Is there any way to see testing center availability before purchasing the exam through NCEES?


----------



## Ijoinedbecausecovid (Apr 28, 2020)

@BuffaloWings
I checked my date through Pearson VUE and I noticed the exact same thing as you report. It was moved to June something and the location was 'Montana' of something weird. I noticed a lot of availability too at my original location so I moved mine to May 2nd now. I emailed NCEES with this:

MyNCEES is showing "NCEES is currently unable to display your exam appointment details. Select Manage Appointment to view your appointment in the Pearson VUE scheduling system." Pearson VUE is showing my test date as May 2nd atearson Professional Centers-Pembroke Pines FL7369 Sheridan St.Suite 204Pembroke Pines, Florida 33024Is the Pearson VUE time accurate?

Their response:

Good morning Allan,Looking at your account I can see that your appointment has not changed. It is possible that your exam has not been changed. Pearson Vue will contact you if you need to reschedule your exam. You can check your account regularly to see if anything has changed or you can contact Pearson Vue if you have questions or concerns.

So that's good news. Seems like I'll get to take the test. Its only 4 days away so I'll know soon enough either way. I also emailed them about what they meant in the email on how to reschedule and they said just use the Manage Appointment button on MyNCEES.

@cjohnson I don't know of a way sorry! Although if you reserve a time and they reschedule you there is no fee.


----------



## BuffaloWings (Apr 28, 2020)

@Ijoinedbecausecovid

Thanks for the info!  Please let me know if your May exam happens as scheduled or not. I’m getting anxious for mine ha. 
 

Good luck if it does!


----------



## BuffaloWings (Apr 28, 2020)

@Ijoinedbecausecovid

Check your email ASAP. 
 

I just received an email saying that I was automatically reschedule 30 days in a temporal placeholder. This must be why it was showing it messed up for both of us last night.


----------



## Ijoinedbecausecovid (Apr 29, 2020)

@BuffaloWings

Yeah I got that email from Pearson VUE last night also, it seems to clarify what happened. Luckily it seems that by immediately rescheduling after they did the temporary placeholder we are good to go. I'll let you know if May 2nd happens for me.


----------



## BuffaloWings (May 2, 2020)

@Ijoinedbecausecovid 

I am curious how today went?


----------



## Ijoinedbecausecovid (May 3, 2020)

@BuffaloWings
It's finally over! Woo! I am pretty confident I passed. The testing process was very smooth. Got to the Pearson VUE center at 6:50a, one of the two the proctor arrived around 7:10 and they started me going by 7:40. I found it be be slightly harder than the NCEES practice test and much easier than the PPI practice tests. I finished with 40 minutes to spare and checked some work although I was pretty brain dead at that point. All the Pearson VUE employees were excellent. I'm so relieved its over. Today is the first weekend day that I haven't had to study during for like 4 months. Regarding availability, they had cut the number of seats in half and a mask is MANDATORY. From the talk between employees it seems like they are in a period of extreme flux right now in terms of policy so things might change. Best of luck on your test! If you have any general questions feel free to ask them. I won't give any test specific info obviously.


----------



## BuffaloWings (May 3, 2020)

@Ijoinedbecausecovid

Congratulations!  I bet you feel 100 times better now that it is over. I’m struggling to keep up the studying with not knowing If my exam will keep being delayed because of the Restrictions in NY. 
 

Did you feel like you had to be familiar with topics, equations, references, etc that were not included in their provided reference manual?


----------



## cjohnson (May 4, 2020)

@Ijoinedbecausecovid  I also want to say congratulations.  Your posts and responses in the last few months have been helpful to me in my preparation process.  I appreciate the feedback on difficultly compared to the NCEES practice exam and the PPI material.  I now have both so that is a good gauge.

I am also interested in to what extent you felt that you needed additional information not provided in the reference manual?  Obviously I don't want you to disclose anything about the exam material specifically, just in general how comprehensive did you feel the reference material was.

Thank you and let us know when you do get your results.


----------



## Ijoinedbecausecovid (May 4, 2020)

Hey @BuffaloWings and @cjohnson thank you for the well wishes! 

To answer your question regarding the reference manual, I felt that a vast majority of what you need to reference is in there. However, to finish in time you basically need to immediately know what section of the handbook you must reference, at least on most questions. Searching without knowing what section/equation is relevant will eat up a lot of time. You can do it occasionally, but it can take 2-4 minutes up of your 6 minute allocation. I had memorized what word to search that was unique to each section and problem type in the handbook because searching generic words is of little use since there are so many hits. I had also memorized all the most basic equations that come up in many problem types. I found that to save me a lot of time. With that I was able to avoid using the handbook at all for some problems and when I did need to look up the equation I knew where it was and how to get there quickly using a unique word. I believe all this is vague enough to not violate the non-disclosure.

Best of luck to both of you!!


----------



## Abogos (May 6, 2020)

I started studying in December 2019 for my CBT MDM Exam on April 18th 2020 in California but my exam got cancelled and they scheduled me randomly for May 18 in another state And they emailed and said that the appointment is random just to make sure I have a spot to sit in for the exam and I will need to sign in and reschedule the exam at my desired location. I did and the soonest appointment I could find around here was August 3rd. It sucks that my exam was delayed for that long but what can I do. Looks like there are a lot of test takers around here in Los Angeles. 
 

@Ijoinedbecausecovid congratulations for getting it done. I took the last paper/pencil MDM exam in Oct 2019 and I am retaking it in August 2020 in the new format. I wonder if it is going to be easier or harder with the new format. How did you like it? Was looking for stuff in the manual easy? Were there surprises in terms of concepts that NCEES has in their exam specifications?


----------



## Ijoinedbecausecovid (May 6, 2020)

NCEES just told me I passed. Whew, what a tremendous relief. Best of luck to everyone!

@Abogos I don't have any personal experience with the PE pencil-and-paper exam, although my FE was paper back in the day. Its pretty much the same except that the searchable handbook is faster/easier than using a physical book. But you do need to know the handbook really, really well to do the look up in time. No surprises, although I used the the PPI Learning Hub to prep and it is exhaustive. PPI LH is really brutal, but if you get through it your chances on the test are good. Sorry to hear they are closed up in Cali. Best of luck staying fresh, I know how much that sucks to have to maintain. I had considered driving to another county and staying in a hotel to take the test sooner rather than wait for a local place to open. Just a thought.


----------



## BuffaloWings (May 6, 2020)

@Ijoinedbecausecovid

Do they let you use asterisks or wildcards when searching the manual?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 6, 2020)

Congrats @Ijoinedbecausecovid !!!!!


----------



## CAPLS (May 6, 2020)

Abogos said:


> I started studying in December 2019 for my CBT MDM Exam on April 18th 2020 in California but my exam got cancelled and they scheduled me randomly for May 18 in another state And they emailed and said that the appointment is random just to make sure I have a spot to sit in for the exam and I will need to sign in and reschedule the exam at my desired location. I did and the soonest appointment I could find around here was August 3rd. It sucks that my exam was delayed for that long but what can I do. Looks like there are a lot of test takers around here in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> @Ijoinedbecausecovid congratulations for getting it done. I took the last paper/pencil MDM exam in Oct 2019 and I am retaking it in August 2020 in the new format. I wonder if it is going to be easier or harder with the new format. How did you like it? Was looking for stuff in the manual easy? Were there surprises in terms of concepts that NCEES has in their exam specifications?


NCEES and Pearson are trying to get as many CBT Centers up and running as soon as possible, but they are doing this while having to limit capacity at any given time while also adhering to any local or regional social distancing constraints.  Not to mention there are other professions testing simultaneously including those medical that will likely be receiving priority access due to COVID. It will slowly get better, but appointments will be strung out over a longer period of time than anyone involved had hoped for. Good luck.


----------



## EngrAsc (May 6, 2020)

Has anyone who has applied for the third quarter CA survey/seismic exams received any response back regarding their application review/approval from the Board? I submitted my application early February and my check was cashed mid February by CA DCA for application processing. I heard back from the Board Mid March that my application was sent for technical review but when I inquired about the status of the application via email late April/after the 60 day mark, they said that the Board never received my application. It's been two weeks since my last email forwarding the Board evaluator my USPS tracking/DCA email showing that my application was submitted to the Board and forwarded for technical review.  I also called the phone # listed on the State website and was given my evaluators phone number and told to call on Friday when they are in the office. I left a voicemessage a week and a half ago, no response both from the email/voice message. I understand with the COVID19 Pandemic there might be a delay in processing applications but I'm just worried my application is lost as it's been 86 days from when they first received my application and 82 days from when my check was cashed.


----------



## CAPLS (May 6, 2020)

EngrAsc said:


> Has anyone who has applied for the third quarter CA survey/seismic exams received any response back regarding their application review/approval from the Board? I submitted my application early February and my check was cashed mid February by CA DCA for application processing. I heard back from the Board Mid March that my application was sent for technical review but when I inquired about the status of the application via email late April/after the 60 day mark, they said that the Board never received my application. It's been two weeks since my last email forwarding the Board evaluator my USPS tracking/DCA email showing that my application was submitted to the Board and forwarded for technical review.  I also called the phone # listed on the State website and was given my evaluators phone number and told to call on Friday when they are in the office. I left a voicemessage a week and a half ago, no response both from the email/voice message. I understand with the COVID19 Pandemic there might be a delay in processing applications but I'm just worried my application is lost as it's been 86 days from when they first received my application and 82 days from when my check was cashed.


Please send me a private message with your name and contact info so this can be checked on. Thanks.


----------



## Abogos (May 7, 2020)

Ijoinedbecausecovid said:


> NCEES just told me I passed. Whew, what a tremendous relief. Best of luck to everyone!
> 
> @Abogos I don't have any personal experience with the PE pencil-and-paper exam, although my FE was paper back in the day. Its pretty much the same except that the searchable handbook is faster/easier than using a physical book. But you do need to know the handbook really, really well to do the look up in time. No surprises, although I used the the PPI Learning Hub to prep and it is exhaustive. PPI LH is really brutal, but if you get through it your chances on the test are good. Sorry to hear they are closed up in Cali. Best of luck staying fresh, I know how much that sucks to have to maintain. I had considered driving to another county and staying in a hotel to take the test sooner rather than wait for a local place to open. Just a thought.


Nice, congrats for passing it and getting it done. That’s great news.

I also used PPI learning hub this time around, the 3 month subscription and it ended just before my initially scheduled exam date. I tried to do all the problems PPI learning hub offered in each area and took their diagnostic and practice exams. Now I am just reviewing. 

One question I’d like to ask you and it is very unclear for everyone who went from pencil/paper to CBT is that how much memorization is required for the CBT test? Concepts like material that is not quantitative and has lots of details, do we need to memorize all of the info in the MERM?


----------



## Ijoinedbecausecovid (May 10, 2020)

BuffaloWings said:


> @Ijoinedbecausecovid
> 
> Do they let you use asterisks or wildcards when searching the manual?


@BuffaloWings I don't know, it never occurred to me to try any wildcards. The search works sort of like asterisk by default because you can search a partial word and it will find all occurrences of that partial string. When you search it will show you a list of all the string matches in context of the word so you will know what word the string appears in. This video by NCEES shows exactly how it works: 




I felt like you don't HAVE to memorize equations, but it will speed you up to memorize the common ones. Knowing where to find the complex ones is probably more efficient than memorizing them. I did read all of the chapters in the MERM that the Learning Hub tells you to (which includes their materials chapters). I read them once sometime over 4 months and memorized all the qualitative MEPP problems and I found that to be sufficient although not perfect. The breadth of qualitative problems is unbelievably wide so its probably impossible to memorize all the subject matter that could be asked about. Sorry for the vagueness, but I prefer to tread lightly around the non-disclosure.


----------



## CoolEngr (May 11, 2020)

Ijoinedbecausecovid said:


> NCEES just told me I passed. Whew, what a tremendous relief. Best of luck to everyone!


Wow so with the new computer tests you get your results days after taking the exam?


----------



## Ijoinedbecausecovid (May 11, 2020)

@CoolEngr Yeah it is really nice. CBT results officially take 7-10 days to finalize. Mine was faster. They send you an email when the results are posted and you can check on your MyNCEES account.


----------



## ChooChooEngineer_PE (May 12, 2020)

@Ijoinedbecausecovid Did you come across any questions that required use of the section in the manual that still have incorrect information? it seems most of that was in the TFS exam but I'm curious if you went from memory or used incorrect equations for consistency. Guess it doesn't matter much since you passed so Congrats!


----------



## Ijoinedbecausecovid (May 26, 2020)

@ChooChooEngineer_PE Before I took the test I posted about the errors in the handbook v1.1 here:


----------



## SamT (May 26, 2020)

For those of you who had their CBT exams cancelled/automatically rescheduled, how far in advance of your original test date were you notified/noticed and rescheduled? I'm signed up for the TFS on July 22nd and, like many others, the next soonest testing date is like October (if I'm lucky and no other dates open up when they cancel other tests).

I wanted an idea on how much advance notice I might be able to expect. Currently, my NCEES dashboard shows the "we can't show you your test date" but when I go to the Pearson website my test date and location remains unchanged.


----------



## ChooChooEngineer_PE (May 26, 2020)

Ijoinedbecausecovid said:


> @ChooChooEngineer_PE Before I took the test I posted about the errors in the handbook v1.1 here:


I'm well aware of the errors in the book. I was just curios if any of your questions forced you to pick between the correct answer and the correct answer per the handbook?

since your comment mad it seem like the errors were not going to get fixed before your exam.


----------



## Maximum_Entropy (May 27, 2020)

SamT said:


> For those of you who had their CBT exams cancelled/automatically rescheduled, how far in advance of your original test date were you notified/noticed and rescheduled? I'm signed up for the TFS on July 22nd and, like many others, the next soonest testing date is like October (if I'm lucky and no other dates open up when they cancel other tests).
> 
> I wanted an idea on how much advance notice I might be able to expect. Currently, my NCEES dashboard shows the "we can't show you your test date" but when I go to the Pearson website my test date and location remains unchanged.


I was supposed to sit next Wednesday in NH. Logged in today to see if any further guidance regarding masks or procedures had changed Since I last logged in two weeks ago and came to find out that the cancelled my appointment. No emails from either NCEES or Pearson VUE. Speaking to both NCEES via chat and VUE by phone am just told to reschedule. Next closet thing is 4 months out. So don't expect any sort of heads up or reasonable notification... little irate at this point.


----------



## Abogos (Aug 12, 2020)

I just got the NCEES notification that I passed the MDM exam I took last week. I still want to shout “I passed” and I did do that when I saw the result. This was a difficult journey for me as it was for everyone out there who passed their PE exam or will pass sometime soon. 
The key is taking your time when you study, stay consistent, do as many problems as you can. PPI learning hub, NCEES practice exam, 6-minute problems, whatever you can and your time permits. Skip the overly complicated long problems, learn the principles well. Your plan should be to pass this exam on the first try. If you fail, you should register again right away, Stay at it till you pass! 
for me, 3rd time was the charm. First two times were P&amp;P format and the last one was CBT.  Computer based exam was considerably a better experience for me and even if I failed I would still be happy that the format changed to CBT, way more convenient and overall better experience, all that carrying and having those references next to me confused me so much and affected my performance and overall focus on the exam, that’s just me. 

I want to thank everyone on the board who helped me and commented on my posts but I want to say a special thank you to @SacMe24 and @jean15paul_PE for helping me get through this, especially with their advices for the paper exam but I carried those advices to the CBT and got the result. 

I wish good luck to everyone else who is trying to pass their PE exam. 

Sorry for the lengthy post!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 12, 2020)

Abogos said:


> I just got the NCEES notification that I passed the MDM exam I took last week. I still want to shout “I passed” and I did do that when I saw the result. This was a difficult journey for me as it was for everyone out there who passed their PE exam or will pass sometime soon.
> The key is taking your time when you study, stay consistent, do as many problems as you can. PPI learning hub, NCEES practice exam, 6-minute problems, whatever you can and your time permits. Skip the overly complicated long problems, learn the principles well. Your plan should be to pass this exam on the first try. If you fail, you should register again right away, Stay at it till you pass!
> for me, 3rd time was the charm. First two times were P&amp;P format and the last one was CBT.  Computer based exam was considerably a better experience for me and even if I failed I would have been happy that the format changed to CBT, way more convenient and overall better experience, all that carrying and having those references next to me confused me so much and affected my performance and overall focus on the exam, that’s just me.
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS! Glad I could help. Don't remember what I said though.


----------



## Abogos (Aug 12, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> CONGRATULATIONS! Glad I could help. Don't remember what I said though.


Thank you, you have been pretty active here on the board answering general questions, your experience helped me plan and prepare better, glad to be done.


----------



## SacMe24 (Aug 19, 2020)

Abogos said:


> I just got the NCEES notification that I passed the MDM exam I took last week. I still want to shout “I passed” and I did do that when I saw the result. This was a difficult journey for me as it was for everyone out there who passed their PE exam or will pass sometime soon.
> The key is taking your time when you study, stay consistent, do as many problems as you can. PPI learning hub, NCEES practice exam, 6-minute problems, whatever you can and your time permits. Skip the overly complicated long problems, learn the principles well. Your plan should be to pass this exam on the first try. If you fail, you should register again right away, Stay at it till you pass!
> for me, 3rd time was the charm. First two times were P&amp;P format and the last one was CBT.  Computer based exam was considerably a better experience for me and even if I failed I would still be happy that the format changed to CBT, way more convenient and overall better experience, all that carrying and having those references next to me confused me so much and affected my performance and overall focus on the exam, that’s just me.
> 
> ...


Congratulations my friend and welcome to the club !!!... so happy I was able to help another fellow engineer achieve their goal.... now pay it forward. I'm sure there are others in your shoes that have been studying for the P&amp;P format and now find themselves having to prep for the CBT experience, I'm sure they would love to hear the details of your journey.

Once again, congrats on achieving such a big milestone in your career !


----------



## Abogos (Aug 19, 2020)

SacMe24 said:


> Congratulations my friend and welcome to the club !!!... so happy I was able to help another fellow engineer achieve their goal.... now pay it forward. I'm sure there are others in your shoes that have been studying for the P&amp;P format and now find themselves having to prep for the CBT experience, I'm sure they would love to hear the details of your journey.
> 
> Once again, congrats on achieving such a big milestone in your career !


Thanks again, my friend. Yes, I will share my experience from the beginning to the end of the journey.


----------

